# Soft99 Black wax solid wax Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I have just tried a new to me soft99 wax that I haven't seen mentioned yet.

It's called *Soft99 black wax solid wax Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax* according to the seller, I have to say I am more than a bit disappointed in it but I am hoping its user error rather than a lousy product.

I am a big fan of Soft99 Fusso (especially in combination with ADS Obsidian wax) so as my car was dirty and we had the wifes family over for the day (plus I wanted to show off a bit lol) I left them to go off on a shopping trip and a birthday lunch for the wife whilst I cleaned my car quickly.

As said it was a bit dirty probably the worst its been since I got the car, in fact I'm even considering some mud-flaps to see if that improves things on wet and miserable days. So I gave my car a quick snow foam followed by a going over with a clay mitt using the lube supplied by Farecla for their review.

Once again its reaffirmed I will never go back to a normal clay after using a clay mitt lol so quick and easy. Here is where I probably went wrong, I didn't clean and dry before using the new show wax, that may be part of the problem.

Anyway I applied the wax to the whole car (I was short of time and had no idea when the family would be returning) before trying to buff off, it was without doubt the most difficult wax I have ever tried to buff off my paintwork 

I tried everything I could think of, used detailing spray more wax etc nothing made it any easier by this time the family had returned so my rushing was in vain anyway 

As I continued to polish off the (by now) dry wax most of it eventually came off, as I say this was the worst wax to remove I have come across so far in over 40 years of car driving! I ended up using about 6 MF cloths and still see the odd bit where I have failed to remove the wax residue. What is even worse is if I look at the paint at an angle I can see an almost greasy smearing underneath the wax, I hope it was user error and not the wax because one strange thing has happened.

On completion the paintwork looked to me mediocre at best and I regretted not only buying the new wax but also ever having heard of it! However after 30minutes or so the shine started to improve and continued to improve over the next few hours, it's just a shame I can see what looks like a horrid greasy film still underneath the wax because the car is certainly shiny now.

Tomorrow I will try and use a cleaner wax and strip it off otherwise it may need to be polished off with either my rotary or DA machine to get me back to where I was a few short days ago. I will give the wax another try but this time I will do one panel at a time and buff off the residue as I am going along, that way if it is still terrible it won't take so long to correct. At least now I know the finish will improve dramatically after the wax cures so as long as it does not have the greasy whatever you want to call it under the wax it might be a decent wax just applied by a lousy user!

P.S. The wax only cost a total of £16.64 which included free shipping from Hong Kong perhaps paying so little meant I got what I paid for....

I will update this thread when I have more to tell you good or bad.
Thanks for reading any comments appreciated.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

do you mean this wax









is 45 years old, launch in 1968, i suspect they never change the formula XD, so i assume it is an old school wax...

and is from my hometown, i am a bit sceptical on is this is genuine...

i will get one and try!

Soft first wax in 1950's design in mind to make affordable wax for local as in that time only states makes car wax


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

This is the wax I am referring to, not on sale on ebay uk only on ebay.com


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry, can I just clarify - you ONLY snowfoamed and then went straight at it with the claymitt?

Have I misunderstood or did you not give the car a TBM wash?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Rebel007 said:


> This is the wax I am referring to, not on sale on ebay uk only on ebay.com


This is manufactured in the shanghai plant of Soft, Which is different from those in Japan! I know Japan produce this as well but in a different packaging!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

As I said I was a bit lazy and stuck for time so, I snowfoamed the car then rinsed off wiped the car over with a noodle mitt and some snowfoam in a bucket then rinsed again, the car now looked reasonably clean so went straight to the clay mitt and went over the whole of the car body with that and the Farecla clay lube, no separate shampoo as it didn't appear to need it. 

The car was fully cleaned polished and waxed about 10 days ago and had only been out on a single journey f around 70 - 80 miles but the road conditions for that journey were not nice  

My car is pampered and kept in a garage etc except when its in use and as I only drive 3000 - 5000 miles a year most years and sometimes even less you can imagine it gets cleaned more often than it gets driven lol.

(One of the reasons I bought this car was to give me a reason to get out a bit more as I have been a bit of a recluse over recent years due to medical issues)


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> This is manufactured in the shanghai plant of Soft, Which is different from those in Japan! I know Japan produce this as well but in a different packaging!


Hmm that's interesting, would you say that it is one to avoid in the future then?

As I said I really like the fusso and was considering getting some authentic but when I saw this specifically made for black cars I thought it was worth a try unfortunately that might have been a mistake.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

my guess is that as you didn't wash or wipedown the car after claying at all, the difficulty and streaking you have witnessed is down to the residue your claying lube, whatever that may be has left on your car. you say you didn't wash or dry it after claying. I am assuming it was dry before you waxed the car?

Wax doesn't have any cleansers in at all, so whatever your lube left behind, be that QD or shampoo and water, you wax would have just gone over the top of it. Making it hard to remove and also leaving streaking.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Rebel007 said:


> Hmm that's interesting, would you say that it is one to avoid in the future then?
> 
> As I said I really like the fusso and was considering getting some authentic but when I saw this specifically made for black cars I thought it was worth a try unfortunately that might have been a mistake.


I cannot comment on this wax since i have not use it before, but from your experience point of view is telling me is not very good. I will get the exact same pot from Japan and i can than tell you hows is it!

This wax is consider to be at lower range of Soft's wax. I did consider to take this in but did not in the end, thinking that all of you should prefer the range i have selected 

Speaking of this wax i suddenly remember there is a member in here has the JDM exact tub, i think he use dark and black wax which is the same us yours










give John at knock! his username is ivor !


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

B1ue52 said:


> my guess is that as you didn't wash or wipedown the car after claying at all, the difficulty and streaking you have witnessed is down to the residue your claying lube, whatever that may be has left on your car. you say you didn't wash or dry it after claying. I am assuming it was dry before you waxed the car?
> 
> Wax doesn't have any cleansers in at all, so whatever your lube left behind, be that QD or shampoo and water, you wax would have just gone over the top of it. Making it hard to remove and also leaving streaking.


My guess is you are 100% right  I tried using IPA @50% then at 99% and it didn't do anything to the wax I put on last Saturday :tumbleweed: I then tried some wax cleanser again no joy so I bit the bullet and got out the finest polish I have and started polishing the car :buffer:

So far the bonnet and the door as well as the roof and the front and rear wings are once again clean and relatively scratch and swirl free :car: (I say relatively simply because I am not good enough to get the paint to its best I simply haven't had the experience or possess the knowledge so I do the best I can and stop there rather than risk doing any expensive damage (Know your limitations is a motto I try and live by  )

At the same time I used some Bar keepers friend to try and clean the windscreen and rest of my glass but again have only managed to get 1/2 way round mind you for me that's pretty good!

Anyway If I am able I will attempt to complete the car tomorrow (good job its only a small car or I'd be in real trouble) then I have to decide if I want to risk the new wax again or stick to the combination I know works well the trouble is like most people on here I am searching for that next step, the one that makes my car stand out and look the very best it possibly can :driver:

I cant afford an exotic sports car like a Ferrari or a McLaren and my SLK is the closest to a modern supercar I can get fulfilling 90% of everything I could possibly ask for so I just want to make it look as pretty as possible and keep it looking that way for as long as I am able to drive and enjoy it!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

.....


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Carshine said:


> Dude, you're doing it all wrong! This wax is a very pleasant wax to work with, and buffing it off is absolutely not difficult. In every detailingwork, if you dont follow all the steps, the result will also be pretty bad. Applying wax straight onto a not-polished paint, even if you clay it, will give a bad result. Durability will also increase.
> 
> Detailing is not something you do in a hurry, its time consuming and for a reason


You are entitled to your opinion, personally I don't believe I am "doing it all wrong" on this occasion I tried to take a shortcut and as I said in my OP this may well be user error, I accept that but the fact buffing this polish off was a nightmare may or may not be part of that error, until I re-apply I simply don't know.

I appreciate that the car needs polishing as part of any detail, in fact the car had been prepared within the past couple of weeks and had already got an initial two coats of wax on, however since this new to me wax had finally arrived after being ordered some 6 weeks ago I decided to give it another coat, on this occasion however I tried to cut corners with fairly catastrophic results.

If you have this particular wax and had no problems buffing it off then you are confirming what I initially said, that it was user error I am more than willing to accept that is the case providing the next time I use it buffing off is not the nightmare it was on this occasion!

I have during the past 12 months used Fusso wax from Soft99, I have used Dodo supernatural hybrid, Farecla superpaste, Autoglym HD, Autosmart WAX, and also ArteDeShine Kotsos Obsidian wax as well as this wax and this wax is the only one I have had an issue with.

I do not consider myself a detailer, merely an enthusiast that does the best he can I am not (yet) capable of getting the results that some DW members regularly achieve but I do the best I can, the trouble with being disabled is sometimes I have to take shortcuts but this time I have paid for it.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I really dont know what has happened here, my answer was for meant for another thread I cant seem to find now. I have absolutely no experience with this Soft99 wax, I was replying to a CG 5050 wax thread..somewhere.

Sorry.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

What's the claimed durability on the Black Wax?


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Flakey said:


> What's the claimed durability on the Black Wax?


As far as I know there is no durability claims unless they are in Japanese which I don't understand 

I thought as a show wax it would give a better shine and improve the overall appearance for a short time and I was intending to use it as a sacrificial layer. (I wanted to impress the guests if I'm honest), as it was the first thing they asked was how much did it cost and how old is it . I have personal plates and they don't give away the age 

My answer was if I wanted people to know that I wouldn't have private plates fitted!


----------

